# A wing on an F550??



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

In the past few days i have had a few people from town and state sheds tell me that NH does not hire trucks without a wing. I have a Ford F550. Can i put a wing on my truck.??
One of the towns wants me to go down to there shed. They think they might be able to install one. Any input on this matter is appreciated. 
Also wondering what a wing may cost?
Thank You 
Tom


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Govbradst555;715392 said:


> In the past few days i have had a few people from town and state sheds tell me that NH does not hire trucks without a wing. I have a Ford F550. Can i put a wing on my truck.??
> One of the towns wants me to go down to there shed. They think they might be able to install one. Any input on this matter is appreciated.
> Also wondering what a wing may cost?
> Thank You
> Tom


iv never used a wing blade before, but i would think that what ever wing design they put on , its gonna cause some serious weight distribution? and your gonna have to floor the truck to go anywhere... i know the 550 has a decent frame, but the enigine and trans arent that much different from its litttle brothers 250/350

like i said iv never used one

another thing to consider, if you didnt plow for a muni... and you went all commercial , I have seen VERY little use for a wing in private parking lots

Id try to talk them into a larger plow... hows the blizzard 1185 , or a 9 foot blade with wings? snow ways new mega, (assuming they are fixing some problems) with a set of wings is pretty wide...im not sure how much.

Maybe toby or basher could look it up

I personally dont see a big difference between having a wing , and just a flat out larger blade on front. But for resale, and other uses, a larger front blade might be better

JMO?


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 9 1/2 ft V plow they also don't like the fact that it V's lol. They want me to put a straight blade on it. What is the difference? My blade obviously can go straight.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

a vee can leave trails down the middle


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76447

and

http://www.jjagwing.com/


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

That is very nice. Did you get any feedback on how well in works from your customer and about how much do they cost?. I can't wait to get one!!. How much more do u think i should be charging per hr 
thanks again for the information it's more than i expected to get already.
Tom


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*one ton wing truck*

I've owned two of these trucks and they are awesome for plowing roads. I'm not sure how theyed be in private lots but i would recommend them


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

its actaully not my post...but one i saw right before i read yours sorry...just ask teh guy on that link


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Please let us know what you find out as far as cost goes as I would be very interested in buying one for my new F-550. Dont have a reason too yet but would def look for more work if I had one.


----------



## davespark (Jan 3, 2007)

*Fyi*

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/985779017.html


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

A little birdy tells me that they are around $4,500-$5,500. It looks like a money making machine to me. I can't seem to find to much more about them but i am still lookin around. with the wing it means more money per hr,work gets done faster and better. Maybe even enough time to take on another account or 2.Also keeps ya out of the ditch. I'm sold!!. it's just a matter of time now. 
Tom


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a wing on a 77 Dodge 3/4 ton. The truck is a little bit light for it, I can't mount it and the front blade at the same time, but it works well. Five feet of cut beyond the tires, and so what if it is over the ditch. This is the second year I have used it. I used to hire someone with a wing to widen out my driveways, usually once or twice a winter. This picture was taken last year, the first time I tried it. It's not a great picture but it shows what the wing will do. The skid marks next to the tree also show what happens when you hit something that won't move.

I posted pictures of the truck last year http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53632&page=3

dlnimsy, do you know who built the wing shown in your pictures? The mount looks quite similar to mine. I bought it second-hand and nobody could come up with a name.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

H.P. fairfield made the setup on my 1995 in the pic. there is or was a company called cox (from Maine i believe) that also made a setup similer. Every once in a while you can find a truck at auction completly setup, but as u know they are not so common. From what i learned only municipalities can afford to buy them.I wanna say i was quoted between 9000 to 13000 for the wing and cetral hydraulic setup insalled.heres a pic of the interrior contols. I saw a guy in Maine about 6 years ago that had 3/4 tons setup with wings, he plowed for a town up north and needed wings to get the contract. pretty ingenious way to cover the requirment.I posted a truck in the 4 sale section last year if u search in there you can find it. I dont know how to post it here if u or some one can do it ill answer more questions u have. thanks


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

I found my other post. It is listed under 88 chev v-30 inthe for sale section.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

I tried to find post but couldn't. That's a nice set up looks kinda expensive.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Govbradst555;715392 said:


> In the past few days i have had a few people from town and state sheds tell me that NH does not hire trucks without a wing. I have a Ford F550. Can i put a wing on my truck.??
> One of the towns wants me to go down to there shed. They think they might be able to install one. Any input on this matter is appreciated.
> Also wondering what a wing may cost?
> Thank You
> Tom


My buddy Jim has a NHDOT contract to plow the state roads at an intersection and downtown area of a town.... he has a '98 Chevy 3500 Dump w/9'Fisher Plow and Fisher SS Sander....


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

dlnimsy;717781 said:


> H.P. fairfield made the setup on my 1995 in the pic. there is or was a company called cox (from Maine i believe) that also made a setup similer. Every once in a while you can find a truck at auction completly setup, but as u know they are not so common. From what i learned only municipalities can afford to buy them.I wanna say i was quoted between 9000 to 13000 for the wing and cetral hydraulic setup insalled.heres a pic of the interrior contols. I saw a guy in Maine about 6 years ago that had 3/4 tons setup with wings, he plowed for a town up north and needed wings to get the contract. pretty ingenious way to cover the requirment.I posted a truck in the 4 sale section last year if u search in there you can find it. I dont know how to post it here if u or some one can do it ill answer more questions u have. thanks.





dlnimsy;717781 said:


> I found my other post. It is listed under 88 chev v-30 inthe for sale section.


 Govbradst555 here is a link 4 you regarding the above Quotes http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42428

S


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I found this on an old plowsite thread.

http://www.brownhomesteadinc.com/snowplowsx.html

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=375&page=2


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*nhdot drag wing*

This is a truck i owned about ten years ago. It was an x nhdot rig, IH 1700 dt 360-5/2spd. The front plow eventually ended up on my grader(much better fit!). the wing did not fold in but only lifted strait up. Believe me you did not want to get into any tight traffic areas.It always stuck out about 6ft to the side.It did a nice job on the road. I only had it one season as it was just an old ***** with a new dress(paint job).


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

dlnimsy;720158 said:


> This is a truck i owned about ten years ago. It was an x nhdot rig, IH 1700 dt 360-5/2spd. The front plow eventually ended up on my grader(much better fit!). the wing did not fold in but only lifted strait up. Believe me you did not want to get into any tight traffic areas.It always stuck out about 6ft to the side.It did a nice job on the road. I only had it one season as it was just an old ***** with a new dress(paint job).


Those are Henderson's right?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Winter Land Man;721090 said:


> Those are Henderson's right?


Henderson's? Not sure of your question. The plows did not come with the truck, i bought the wing plow from Steve Mclean in Maine and the front plow was a private sale.I'm not sure of the brand but was no virgin when i got it though it gave many more years of tough service to me and the next owner, he just replaced it this year.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

dlnimsy;722219 said:


> Henderson's? Not sure of your question. The plows did not come with the truck, i bought the wing plow from Steve Mclean in Maine and the front plow was a private sale.I'm not sure of the brand but was no virgin when i got it though it gave many more years of tough service to me and the next owner, he just replaced it this year.


I was asking if those plows are Henderson plows. Henderson Manufacturing.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Winter Land Man;722269 said:


> I was asking if those plows are Henderson plows. Henderson Manufacturing.


Thought thats what you meant. Really dont know, there were no tags on them. How does your Ford run? I always liked the L- series fords, drove an LtL 9000 log truck a couple times, thought the visability from the cab was ok. How is it with the plows on? Pic of it loading sander into my old truck.


----------



## dumb yankee (Dec 10, 2008)

You can in fact put a wing on a 550. Check with one of the municiple equipment dealers in concord NH. As far as plowing in the state of NH with trucks with out wings, you got bad info. There are a few towns that will hire trucks with out them, but it is rare. They want you to go in and do the road with out comming in behind you to clean up. Plan on a 3 yard sander or bigger. you will need the weight. the wing will push your back side around and will push your front blade into the snow bank just oppisite of what you are use to without one. It takes a bit of time, by the way, plan on getting stuck at least once. It will happen.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL!!. I always plan on getting stuck atleast once with a new toy. THANK YOU ALL for the info and the pictures. Please keep em comin. I'm about to figure out how to get some pictures of my own on here. 28yrs old and i can't keep up with the technology. Almost time for a lesson from the kids..
Thanks again


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

like this?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

just wondering since I have municipality expierence what is the visibility of the wing? I would think that it is hard to see in the smaller trucks. I had a hard time seeing it in a tandom. had to feel it.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Hamelfire;734180 said:


> just wondering since I have municipality expierence what is the visibility of the wing? I would think that it is hard to see in the smaller trucks. I had a hard time seeing it in a tandom. had to feel it.


its really not that bad...actually this morning was the first time i ever plowed in this particular truck. The side marker is right in the middle of the passenger window so it is easily viewed. All our streets are curbed so you can feel when you are right up on them...

i made a little video today so i will try and post it...give you a better idea


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

heres the video...only smacked 1 mailbox today with the thing...you can see how the marker is bent back a little, thats from going under mailboxes and whacking them with the marker...the one i hit was a little lower then the others..HAHA


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I also assume it's the same as a big truck, heel first then toe, and has a slide


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i always thought the heel was the edge closest to the truck....
if i do heel first it really digs in, i rest the toe (farthest from truck) then drop the heel then in and out

actually the toe "floats" down and the heel is on a hydraulic ram so it goes down faster, i try and get them to both hit at the same time so i don't miss any snow


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

dirt digger;734200 said:


> i always thought the heel was the edge closest to the truck....
> if i do heel first it really digs in, i rest the toe (farthest from truck) then drop the heel then in and out
> 
> actually the toe "floats" down and the heel is on a hydraulic ram so it goes down faster, i try and get them to both hit at the same time so i don't miss any snow


 The heel is the part at the back or away from the truck when extended. I was told when moving put this down first so you don't dig the toe or front part of the blade into the ground and it doesen't catch and have the wing come up and kiss the window.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

HOLY CRAP thats alot of controls and gadgets in that GMC. Looks like it would be fun though.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

Exactly like that!!!!. You said it was your first time in that truck so i understand if u don't know alot about it. Was just wondering if that is a 7ft wing and How well it handles when your pushing alot of snow.. I'm gonna get one this year just not sure which one.. I think i'm leaning towards one like that vs one that mounts more to the rear. I also like the light set up on that truck. thank you and nice video. I'll always remember to mount my mailbox higher up than your wing. Just look out for my post.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

it was my first time in this truck but i got plenty of hours in it...i loved the thing

handles the weight well...the township has 3 identical trucks just like this and will do the same thing to new ones when they buy them...when i was plowing cul-de-sacs i just raised it up, its a little slow to keep moving up and down when backing, but if you have long straight aways like roads just drop and go

heres the controls for it


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I diden't think cities still bought manual truck I thought they were all auto's?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Hamelfire;734763 said:


> I diden't think cities still bought manual truck I thought they were all auto's?


most all of their single axle Internationals are Autos...then all the small trucks are manual, it would be nice to have an Auto, i hate fords manuals...its a real workout getting those things into gear


----------

